
My Experience Using Weebly:  The Official 'Rate My App' Blog - vlad
http://ratemyapp.weebly.com/
======
vlad
I created the blog in a short amount of time. Had I realized there was a blog
feature, I would have saved myself some time.

In fact, I thought, "you know, you'd think they would have added blog
functionality by now!" Let me just take a look! And on the pages popup, there
was a Blog button! Hooray!

Weebly is very easy to use. Just remember to give it 2 to 10 seconds if your
changes aren't always reflected right away. They'll come up. Most of the time,
everything is instantaneous. At the very least, it doesn't lose track of what
you're doing and I never had to exit the 'program' and re-enter it.

